# UKM from the USA after Biometrics?



## Cloverbea (Sep 11, 2015)

Has anyone been successful in getting an approval on a UKM form after the new biometrics rule was put into place from the USA??

Hubby applied via UKM and was received in Liverpool on Sept. 3. 

Is there a difference in registering for a BRP and simply giving your biometrics for naturalization purposes? Curious because another poster on another site has received a curious letter stating there are no biometric facilities in the US when I know there are USCIS application centers all over the US. I'm wondering if someone erroneously sent him a letter thinking he needed a BRP card and not just a fingerprint scan and photo taken....I have found what he is talking about, found the link that provides the rollout times of BRP worldwide(which they are way behind on apparently), but I'm not sure if it is the same thing, sorry for my ignorance if it is.... 

Just hoping that we've hit the immigration offices at the right time, right between the end of summer rush and before the holiday rush hits and this thing goes smoothly. The application itself is very easy and straightforward, only requiring us to send hubby's birth certificate, his UK mum's birth certificate, his passport and her expired passport as supporting documentation. 

Any help would be greatly apprecaited to help ease this stressed out wife's mind


----------



## Project C (Oct 29, 2015)

*UKM and waiting for biometric in USA*

I live in the USA and I am a US citizen with British a mother. I submitted my UKM application July 1, 2015. Months later, I received a letter stating that "due to technical problems, my biometric appointment could not be scheduled until October 2015." No day specified; just October. Well, tomorrow is last day of October and I have not heard anything. Frustrating of course. The letter did say, "....to be taken at the 135 Application Support Centers across the USA." So, the appointments appear to take place in the USA. When they are ever scheduled.... Hope that helps.


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

Today, I received the same letter you describe. I am also confused by the request. Here are the details of my UKM submission:

Eligibility Criteria: UKM
Nationality: USA
Method of Application: Fedex International Priority USA to UKVI Liverpool
Date of Sending Application: 02-OCT-2015
Date of Application Delivery: 05-OCT-2015
Date of Acknowledgement by Home Office: 05-NOV-2015 (biometrics delay letter)
Date of Debit of Fees: 09-OCT-2015
Date of Receipt of Approval: Waiting
Date of Ceremony: Waiting

Specifically, my letter says that there is a "delay in implementing the necessary technical infrastructure to enable the US and the UK systems to communicate biometrics information," and that I would receive a written update no later than January 2016.


----------



## L.I. Al (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi , Yesterday received the same message about biometrics not being up and running. My documents were sent UPS Priority Mail. They were received August 28th . My visa was debited September 2nd by Nationality Directorate. Yesterdays correspondence was the first communication I have heard from Liverpool.


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

On November 6th, I wrote to the Home Office ([email protected]) requesting that I complete my biometrics in Canada. So far, no reply.


----------



## Project C (Oct 29, 2015)

*UKM overseas biometric in Canada*

I did the exact same (Vancouver, Canada) on November 8. No reply either.


----------



## Project C (Oct 29, 2015)

Has anyone based in the USA received an appointment for biometrics (either in the USA or Canada or Mexico)?


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

I received an entirely unhelpful reply to my request for more information about where to go in Canada or Mexico and how to make an appointment. I will probably just wait until the US biometrics databases can communicate with the UK's.

Thank you for contacting the Home Office.

We are able to arrange you submit your biometrics in another country ie Canada, Mexico etc

At present we are unable to give a definitive answer to when we expect enrolment to be able to take place in the US. This delay will not affect your application.

Thanks

Sean

Sean Heyes EO
Data Processing Team (DPT) & PM Exceptions / Biometrics Team
European Casework
Permanent Migration
UK Visas and Immigration


----------



## Project C (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello:

Thanks for the information. I have not received a reply yet. Curious, was the reply via email or post? If email, does it list his email address? UHGG!!! Frustrating.


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

The reply was via e-mail from this address: 
Nationality
Biometrics
Overseas
at
homeoffice.gsi.gov.uk

(I attempted to write out the whole e-mail, but the system prevented me from doing so. Hopefully, you can piece it together from the above.)


----------



## Anan100 (Aug 22, 2015)

elizababa said:


> I received an entirely unhelpful reply to my request for more information about where to go in Canada or Mexico and how to make an appointment. I will probably just wait until the US biometrics databases can communicate with the UK's.
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Home Office.
> 
> ...


Hi.
I'm not sure how you will have your biometrics done if you haven't received your biometrics enrolment letter. In that letter you will have another letter which has a barcode which is directly linked to your application and which you must present at your biometrics appointment. Without this letter there is no chance of having your biometrics done. 

Hope this helps and hope USA applicants get through quickly. Waiting can be very stressful.


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

Today via e-mail, I received my biometrics letter containing the barcode, along with this note:

Please find attached your Biometric enrolment letter, contained in the letter is instructions on how to make an appointment in Canada. 

Please make sure you take the letter with you to your enrolment appointment as they will be required to scan the barcode on the last page.

If you have any problems with making an appointment please get in contact with us.

Thanks

Sean

Sean Heyes EO
Data Processing Team (DPT) & PM Exceptions / Biometrics Team
European Casework
Permanent Migration
UK Visas and Immigration


----------



## Anan100 (Aug 22, 2015)

elizababa said:


> Today via e-mail, I received my biometrics letter containing the barcode, along with this note:
> 
> Please find attached your Biometric enrolment letter, contained in the letter is instructions on how to make an appointment in Canada.
> 
> ...


Hi elizababa.
Happy for you that you got your biometrics enrolment letter.
All the best.


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

Well, I ran into a problem when applying for my biometrics appointment. I registered on the VFSGlobal website and selected the US as my country of residence when doing so. I completed the biometrics appointment application, and when the calendar popped up, it was entirely blank - nothing... not one day in all of 2016 had availability. Then, I went into my profile and changed my country of residence to Canada (not my residence, but where I hoped to make an appointment). That allowed me to selected the Vancouver Visa office, but because my unique biometrics enrollment number had already been used in my first attempt at an appointment application, I could not reuse it for Vancouver. Ugh! I've now written back to the Home Office in the hopes that they can generate a new enrollment number for me. If anyone here gets to the point of getting your biometrics letter and you register on the VFSGlobal website, know that your "country of residence" in your profile is used to generate the calendar for your biometrics appointment. It is not your actual country of residence.


----------



## L.I. Al (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm happy to see that a biometrics enrollment letter/email was received by someone in the U.S. , even if they do have to enroll in Canada. However I will still wait for enrollment in the U.S. . Thanks to all for your information. Please keep us posted on progress.


----------



## Project C (Oct 29, 2015)

I received my biometric appointment letter and was successful scheduling an appointment for this Tuesday in Vancouver. I will post the results of my experience next week when I return home.


----------



## Project C (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello:
Yesterday I completed my biometric appointment in Vancouver. Couple of things....

Vancouver is a beautiful city. So, if you have to spend the cash to go do this, and are in the western part of the USA, then it would be hard to find a better city to have to go to. From the airport hotel, it is simple to take the train downtown to Waterfront Station (25 mins) and walk to the appointment (6-7 mins). No cab needed. In addition, if you arrive late to the airport, the Fairmount Airport Hotel is supper convenient and is physically connected to the airport.

As for the appointment... They were fast, courteous and professional. It took maybe 35 minutes from arriving to leaving. 

Of note: The employee at the appointment mentioned they were very aware of the situation in the USA regarding the inability to conduct the biometric appointments. From what I understood from him (and I am paraphrasing), VsfGlobal would be the one doing this service in the USA in 2016 (and he didn't know when in 2016). He said, that they were waiting for Homeland Security approval. I thought that was interesting. Also, he confirmed for me that many of the USA applicants were confused by the web site selection of "Country of Residence." He said if you are a USA resident, to pick "Canada" if you want to schedule an appointment in Canada. Whewww.

For anyone going, be extra sure you bring everything in terms of documents: VsfGlobal payment receipt, appointment letter from VsfGlobal, appointment letter from the UK, passport and anything else you suspect relevant (error on side of caution). 

Hope that is useful information.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

[threadjack]

As a native born Vancouverite, I'm very pleased that you enjoyed your time in my home town!

It's absolutely lovely in the city this time of year... cold but not obnoxiously so and dusting of snow on the North Shore Mountains is absolutely gorgeous... it's the little things like that that I miss the most, living here in the UK.

I hope that you weren't too adversely affected by the SkyTrain failure yesterday afternoon... I know that the CanadaLine wasn't directly affected, but any problems on the Expo/Millennium Line invariably means grumpy and annoyed people waiting on the Canada Line and waiting for too few busses... the fact that it happened at the beginning of the afternoon rush hour probably didn't help much either.

I also hope that you'll consider returning for a visit in the summer.... it's not as hot as California, but there's lots to see and do! Hopefully the exchange rate will still be favourable when you visit again.

[/threadjack]


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

*Update On Biometrics Appoitment Problem*



elizababa said:


> Well, I ran into a problem when applying for my biometrics appointment. I registered on the VFSGlobal website and selected the US as my country of residence when doing so. I completed the biometrics appointment application, and when the calendar popped up, it was entirely blank - nothing... not one day in all of 2016 had availability. Then, I went into my profile and changed my country of residence to Canada (not my residence, but where I hoped to make an appointment). That allowed me to selected the Vancouver Visa office, but because my unique biometrics enrollment number had already been used in my first attempt at an appointment application, I could not reuse it for Vancouver. Ugh! I've now written back to the Home Office in the hopes that they can generate a new enrollment number for me. If anyone here gets to the point of getting your biometrics letter and you register on the VFSGlobal website, know that your "country of residence" in your profile is used to generate the calendar for your biometrics appointment. It is not your actual country of residence.


An update to the issue I had online... after e-mailing the Home Office, calling USA VFS Office (and spending $30 on that metered call), e-mailing the USA VFS office and getting a useless and irrelevant reply, and then sending my complaint back to the Home Office, I finally received a reply that was helpful from the Canada VFS office. In short, they manually made me an appointment for biometrics on December 15th in Vancouver. 

Here is some important information I learned from the Canadian VFS office:
1. Their e-mail confirmation is sufficient "receipt" to be admitted for your appointment. The appointment receipt does not have to originate from the VFS website.
2. Biometrics appointments in Vancouver are only available on Tuesdays from 10:30am to 12:30pm.
3. The location where biometrics is done is: 
VFS GLOBAL
Oceanic Plaza,
1066 West Hastings Street, Suite 2000
Vancouver, BC, V6E 3X2 Canada

I will report back after the 15th on how the biometrics appointment goes.


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

*Receive Ceremony Letter?*



Project C said:


> Hello:
> Yesterday I completed my biometric appointment in Vancouver. Couple of things....
> 
> Vancouver is a beautiful city. So, if you have to spend the cash to go do this, and are in the western part of the USA, then it would be hard to find a better city to have to go to. From the airport hotel, it is simple to take the train downtown to Waterfront Station (25 mins) and walk to the appointment (6-7 mins). No cab needed. In addition, if you arrive late to the airport, the Fairmount Airport Hotel is supper convenient and is physically connected to the airport.
> ...


Project C, have you gotten your claim approval and ceremony letter yet? Looking forward to learning how long it takes to get to the next step after biometrics.


----------



## Project C (Oct 29, 2015)

elizababa said:


> Project C, have you gotten your claim approval and ceremony letter yet? Looking forward to learning how long it takes to get to the next step after biometrics.


I have not. Still waiting. I am thinking after New Year, but I don't have information that would indicate that. Just keeping my hopes in contained....


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

*UKM Biometrics Completed in Vancouver*

I just completed my biometrics appointment in Vancouver for UKM. I arrived about 15 minutes early to an office on the 20th floor of the Oceanic Plaza building. I was surprised at what a lovely office it is - not all all what I was expecting. It was more like a well-appointed attorney's office than any kind of public government office. They took me in right away, I was the only one there for a biometrics appointment, and I was out in about 25 minutes. The guy there helping me said that biometrics data is transmitted to the Home Office instantly. For those that are uninterested in taking a trip from the US to Canada or Mexico for biometrics, I was told today that the US *should* have the capability by the end of February 2016. 

Now I wait for the ceremony letter...


----------



## bholmes (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm in the same situation, applied from US but had to enroll biometrics in Canada. I did biometrics in Toronto on 24 Nov '15. Still no update on the approval/ ceremony letter. Will post an update when I hear something more. My application was received by the HO in Liverpool on May 1st, so I've been waiting for a while...


----------



## Project C (Oct 29, 2015)

*OMG!!!* Maybe things are starting to move at the Home office. I received my approval letter. Looks like it is about 6 months exactly. Everyone hang in there and let me know if you all have any questions about my case, I'll be happy to share.

USA citizen, living in Arizona. Born 1971 in USA to British born mother and American father.

Timeline:
UKM application submitted: July 8th, 2015
Application acknowledgement: August 25, 2015 
Biometric delay letter #1 received: August 25, 2015 
Biometric delay letter #2 received: Nov 6, 2015 
Sent request for biometric appointment in Vancouver on Nov 7, 2015.
Received Biometric appointment letter for appointment in Vancouver November 21, 2015 
Completed Biometric appointment November 24, 2015 in Vancouver
*Received UKM approval letter from Home office January 11, 2015*
Ceremony invitation (letter says I'll be notified in two weeks): TBD


----------



## bholmes (Jul 1, 2015)

Project C said:


> *OMG!!!* Maybe things are starting to move at the Home office. I received my approval letter. Looks like it is about 6 months exactly. Everyone hang in there and let me know if you all have any questions about my case, I'll be happy to share.
> 
> USA citizen, living in Arizona. Born 1971 in USA to British born mother and American father.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! That's awesome!

A few questions from me:

(1) What documents did you send in, based on the guidelines when I submitted (May 1), I just sent (a) my mother's UK birth certificate, (b) my passport, (c) my full birth certificate showing both parents details and mine. I see the new guidelines state that Mother's passport and marriage certificate are required - I'm worried this is causing a delay for me...
(2) Did the letter arrive USPS or DHL/ Courier?
(3) Did you have any other communication with HO since biometrics. I submitted my application on May 1, did delayed bio in Toronto on Nov 24, but as of this Friday the HO says my application is still in progress.

Any insights would be very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Anan100 (Aug 22, 2015)

Project C said:


> *OMG!!!* Maybe things are starting to move at the Home office. I received my approval letter. Looks like it is about 6 months exactly. Everyone hang in there and let me know if you all have any questions about my case, I'll be happy to share.
> 
> USA citizen, living in Arizona. Born 1971 in USA to British born mother and American father.
> 
> ...


Congrats to you.


----------



## Anan100 (Aug 22, 2015)

A few questions from me:

(1) What documents did you send in, based on the guidelines when I submitted (May 1), I just sent (a) my mother's UK birth certificate, (b) my passport, (c) my full birth certificate showing both parents details and mine. I see the new guidelines state that Mother's passport and marriage certificate are required - I'm worried this is causing a delay for me...
(2) Did the letter arrive USPS or DHL/ Courier?
(3) Did you have any other communication with HO since biometrics. I submitted my application on May 1, did delayed bio in Toronto on Nov 24, but as of this Friday the HO says my application is still in progress.

Any insights would be very helpful.

Thanks![/QUOTE

Hi.
I applied in October last year. The documents I sent, my passport, my birth certificate, my mum's British Citizenship Certificate and a notarised copy of her passport in place of her birth certificate as she has never had one. I wrote a cover-letter explaining the reason my mum doesn't have a birth certificate. Those worked for me.
HO letters are sent in brown envelope by Royal Mail.
Hope this helps and all the best with your application.


----------



## Project C (Oct 29, 2015)

bholmes said:


> Congratulations! That's awesome!
> 
> A few questions from me:
> 
> ...


Hello:

My letter was sent via post, not courier. No, no communication after my biometric appointment I did in Vancouver.

I sent:

My full, long-form birth certificate from State of XXXXXX stating parent's names.
My mother's certified British birth certificate. This was recently acquired from the UK archives. 
My mother's birth certificate that I have had for many years. This copy was only 65 percent legible.
My mother's death certificate issued by State of XXXXXX (it states she was born in the UK and her birth date).
My mother and father's marriage certificate from the County of marriage in the State of XXXXX (1960s-timeframe). This comes from page 18 of the UKM guide.
Notorized/certified copy of my US passport.
A letter from "The National Archives" (nationalarchives.gov.uk) of the UK stating that they have *no *record of her "renouncing her British citizenship." This was recommended by a UK immigration solicitor I sought advice from. It states: "We have a name index to duplicate certificates of renunciation of British citizenship from
1949 - 1982 (R6 certificates) in our custody in the series of records HO 334.
I have searched on your behalf but I could find *no entry *for Jane Doe"

I *did not * send my deceased mother's passport as it is my belief she never had one (can't ask her of course). She migrated to Canada when she was less than 7-years-old.

I don't know if it mattered *(so I'm now speculating here on out)*, and perhaps I'll never know, but my mother's father worked for the City she lived in as an engineer and it was stated on her birth certificate. In addition, my mother's home address was on the birth certificate and the house is still standing and "Google Maps"-searchable. So her facts were all very easily discoverable. In fact, I could have very easily retrieved her parent's birth and marriage certificates, so I would imagine it would be even easier for the Home Office to verify.

Anyway, on her marriage certificate, it included her country of birth (UK), birth date, her parent's names, their country of birth, etc.

So, what I surmise is I was fortunate to have these documents be legible and consistent as to her place of birth and year, etc.

Also, I am a male, so per advice, there was no need to include *my *marriage certificate as my last name has never changed. This is of course different for females that have married and changed their last name. This is stated in the UKM guide, page 18. Again, I am deducing- I am no expert, just a thought for the forum and for the good of discussion.


----------



## bholmes (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you to both Anan and ProjectC - very helpful info


----------



## L.I. Al (Nov 6, 2015)

Congratulations to Project C! Nice to hear you received your ceremony invitation. Wishing you the best. Keep us informed.


----------



## Project C (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello:

I received my UKM approval letter January 7, 2016. I live in Arizona. I have not received my ceremony letter? Has anyone in the western USA (I believe my consulate would be in Los Angeles) attended or received their ceremony letter?

Thank you.


----------



## L.I. Al (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello Everyone, I,am curious has anyone received their biometric enrollment letter in the U. S.? For their biometrics to be done within the U.S. I,am almost at the six month threshold and I have heard no news from Liverpool since October. Still waiting patiently.


----------



## Project C (Oct 29, 2015)

*UKM appplication timeline*

Update!

Timeline:
UKM application submitted: July 8th, 2015
Application acknowledgement: August 25, 2015 
Biometric delay letter #1 received: August 25, 2015 
Biometric delay letter #2 received: Nov 6, 2015 
Sent request for Biometric appointment in Vancouver on Nov 7, 2015.
Received Biometric appointment letter for appointment in Vancouver November 21, 2015 
Completed Biometric appointment November 24, 2015 in Vancouver
Received UKM approval letter from Home office January 11, 2015
*Ceremony invitation (via email): March 1, 2016
Ceremony (Los Angeles Consulate): March 22, 2016*


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

elizababa said:


> Well, I ran into a problem when applying for my biometrics appointment. I registered on the VFSGlobal website and selected the US as my country of residence when doing so. I completed the biometrics appointment application, and when the calendar popped up, it was entirely blank - nothing... not one day in all of 2016 had availability. Then, I went into my profile and changed my country of residence to Canada (not my residence, but where I hoped to make an appointment). That allowed me to selected the Vancouver Visa office, but because my unique biometrics enrollment number had already been used in my first attempt at an appointment application, I could not reuse it for Vancouver. Ugh! I've now written back to the Home Office in the hopes that they can generate a new enrollment number for me. If anyone here gets to the point of getting your biometrics letter and you register on the VFSGlobal website, know that your "country of residence" in your profile is used to generate the calendar for your biometrics appointment. It is not your actual country of residence.


An update to the issue I had online... after e-mailing the Home Office, calling USA VFS Office (and spending $30 on that metered call), e-mailing the USA VFS office and getting a useless and irrelevant reply, and then sending my complaint back to the Home Office, I finally received a reply that was helpful from the Canada VFS office. In short, they manually made me an appointment for biometrics on December 15th in Vancouver. 

Here is some important information I learned from the Canadian VFS office:
1. Their e-mail confirmation is sufficient "receipt" to be admitted for your appointment. The appointment receipt does not have to originate from the VFS website.
2. Biometrics appointments in Vancouver are only available on Tuesdays from 10:30am to 12:30pm.
3. The location where biometrics is done is: 
VFS GLOBAL
Oceanic Plaza,
1066 West Hastings Street, Suite 2000
Vancouver, BC, V6E 3X2 Canada

I will report back after the 15th on how the biometrics appointment goes.


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

Wonderful news for you, Project C! I still have not yet received my approval letter following biometrics. The 6-month mark since my application delivery date is tomorrow. My timeline is as follows:

Eligibility Criteria: UKM (born overseas to a British mother prior to 1983)
Nationality: USA (living in California)
Method of Application: Fedex International Priority USA to UKVI Liverpool
Date of Sending Application: 02-OCT-2015
Date of Application Delivery: 05-OCT-2015
Date of Debit of Fees: 09-OCT-2015
Date of Acknowledgement by Home Office: 28-OCT-2015 (biometrics delay letter)
Date of Letter Requesting Biometrics: 21-NOV-2015 (via e-mail after I requested in writing by e-mail to complete biometrics in Vancouver)
Biometrics Done: 15-DEC-2015 (in Vancouver due to no US option being available)
Date of Receipt of UKM Approval: Waiting
Date of Ceremony: Waiting

Fingers crossed I get my approval letter soon.


----------



## bholmes (Jul 1, 2015)

Update from me, since I've been following this thread and found it helpful:

Timeline:
UKM application submitted: May 1st, 2015
Application acknowledgement: June 9, 2015 (with return of documents)
Biometric delay letter #1 received: supposedly August 2015, but never arrived, maybe lost in mail
Biometric delay letter #2 received: November 5, 2015 (dated October 24th, 2015)
Sent request for Biometric appointment in Toronto on Nov 5, 2015.
Received Biometric appointment letter for appointment in Toronto November 20, 2015 
Completed Biometric appointment November 24, 2015 in Toronto
Received UKM approval letter from Home office February 20, 2015 (dated Feb 8th)
Ceremony invitation (via email): March 9th, 2016
Ceremony (DC Embassy): March 18th, 2016

I am very happy to be [almost] done with this process. Next, passport application and settlement visas for my wife and children!


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

*Ceremony Date Determination*



Project C said:


> Update!
> 
> Timeline:
> UKM application submitted: July 8th, 2015
> ...


Project C, how was your ceremony date determined? Did you have a choice of dates? Did you call your local consulate to arrange it, or was it handled by e-mail? I'm just wondering more about the scheduling process. My mother would like to fly here to be with me for it, so it will require some coordination. Thank you!!


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

*Ceremony Date Determination*



bholmes said:


> Update from me, since I've been following this thread and found it helpful:
> 
> Timeline:
> UKM application submitted: May 1st, 2015
> ...


Bholmes, how was your ceremony date determined? Did you have a choice of dates? Did you call your local consulate to arrange it, or was it handled by e-mail? I'm just wondering more about the scheduling process. My mother would like to fly here to be with me for it, so it will require some coordination. Thank you!!


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

*UKM Claim Approved*

Hi all, I have an update: My approval letter came in the mail today! YAY! 

I'm also including with my update a list of documents I included in my application since that seems to be a common question.

Eligibility Criteria: UKM (born overseas to a British mother prior to 1983)
Nationality: USA (living in California)
Method of Application: Fedex International Priority USA to UKVI Liverpool
Date of Sending Application: 02-OCT-2015
Date of Application Delivery: 05-OCT-2015
Date of Debit of Fees: 09-OCT-2015
Date of Acknowledgement by Home Office: 28-OCT-2015 (biometrics delay letter)
Date of Letter Requesting Biometrics: 21-NOV-2015 (via e-mail after I requested in writing by e-mail to complete biometrics in Vancouver)
Biometrics Done: 15-DEC-2015 (in Vancouver due to no US option being available)
Date of Receipt of UKM Approval: 12-MAR-2016
Date of Ceremony: Waiting

Documents sent in with UKM claim form:
- Notarized copy of my US passport (required)
- Certified copy of my US birth certificate (required)
- Certified copy of my mother's UK birth certificate (required) 
- Certified copy of my mother's and father's US marriage certificate showing my mother's surname change to my surname (optional, but recommended)
- A certified copy of my grandmother's UK birth certificate (optional, not recommended but included because I had it available to me)
- A certified copy of my grandmother's and grandfather's UK marriage certificate showing my grandmother's surname change to my mother's maiden name (optional, not recommended but included because I had it available to me)


----------



## Project C (Oct 29, 2015)

elizababa said:


> Project C, how was your ceremony date determined? Did you have a choice of dates? Did you call your local consulate to arrange it, or was it handled by e-mail? I'm just wondering more about the scheduling process. My mother would like to fly here to be with me for it, so it will require some coordination. Thank you!!


Sorry for long delay on response. I was on vacation and away from computer. 

So, the answer is the consulate in Los Angeles emailed me. At that point I was actually able to talk to a person (her name, email and number were in email)! She was super nice and we made the appointment at a time convenient for me (and both of us really- we went back and forth). I just attended March 22! It only took a half hour of so. I am done with all this and just applied for passport. Let me know if I can answer any other questions. 

Long road though.....


----------



## Project C (Oct 29, 2015)

Update!

Timeline:
UKM application submitted: July 8th, 2015
Application acknowledgement: August 25, 2015 
Biometric delay letter #1 received: August 25, 2015 
Biometric delay letter #2 received: Nov 6, 2015 
Sent request for Biometric appointment in Vancouver on Nov 7, 2015.
Received Biometric appointment letter for appointment in Vancouver November 21, 2015 
Completed Biometric appointment November 24, 2015 in Vancouver
Received UKM approval letter from Home office January 11, 2015
Ceremony invitation (via email): March 1, 2016
Ceremony (Los Angeles Consulate): March 22, 2016
Ceremony *COMPLETE *(Los Angeles Consulate): March 22, 2016
Passport application mailed from Arizona to UK via FedEx: March 28, 2016
Passport Received:


----------



## Project C (Oct 29, 2015)

Update!

Timeline:
UKM application submitted: July 8th, 2015
Application acknowledgement: August 25, 2015 
Biometric delay letter #1 received: August 25, 2015 
Biometric delay letter #2 received: Nov 6, 2015 
Sent request for Biometric appointment in Vancouver on Nov 7, 2015.
Received Biometric appointment letter for appointment in Vancouver November 21, 2015 
Completed Biometric appointment November 24, 2015 in Vancouver
Received UKM approval letter from Home office January 11, 2015
Ceremony invitation (via email): March 1, 2016
Ceremony (Los Angeles Consulate): March 22, 2016
Ceremony COMPLETE (Los Angeles Consulate): March 22, 2016
Passport application mailed from Arizona to UK via FedEx: March 28, 2016
*Support documents for passport (e.g. Certificate of Registration) received via DHL/USPS Priority: April 7, 2016
Passport Received via DHL/USPS Priority: April 8, 2016*

After all I went through (like all of us), the passport process was shockingly fast. I could really not believe it.
Couple passport related items that may help others: 

I used a USA Passport holder for my countersignature. Same person I used on the UKM application for character witness (not sure if that helped or not). I included a color copy of her passport's photo page only. I sent a color photo copy of my entire passport, not original. I sent my Certificate of Registration. I did not go to Kinkos for passport photos (as I have done for my USA passport in the past). I went to a pro photographer that followed the UK guidelines for photos. Make sure the signatures on the declaration page are within the black boxes. Make sure you use black ink and use capitol letter.

Hope that may helps somebody, somewhere....


----------



## L.I. Al (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank You Project C . For all your helpful information. I was informed by the Home Office today that biometrics in the U.S. is still in the waiting process.


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

*Ceremony Update*

Thank you so much for the helpful information Project C! I'm now scheduled for my ceremony on April 29th at the SF Consulate, and I'll be applying for my passport right behind you. 



Project C said:


> Update!
> 
> Timeline:
> UKM application submitted: July 8th, 2015
> ...


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

*Update:*

Eligibility Criteria: UKM (born overseas to a British mother prior to 1983)
Nationality: USA (living in California)
Method of Application: Fedex International Priority USA to UKVI Liverpool
Date of Sending Application: 02-OCT-2015
Date of Application Delivery: 05-OCT-2015
Date of Debit of Fees: 09-OCT-2015
Date of Acknowledgement by Home Office: 28-OCT-2015 (biometrics delay letter)
Date of Letter Requesting Biometrics: 21-NOV-2015 (via e-mail after I requested in writing by e-mail to complete biometrics in Vancouver)
Biometrics Done: 15-DEC-2015 (in Vancouver due to no US option being available)
Date of Receipt of UKM Approval: 12-MAR-2016 (letter dated 03-MAR-2016)
Date of Ceremony Invitation: 14-APR-2016 (via e-mail)
Date of Ceremony: 29-APR-2016
*Passport Application Sent: 07-MAY-2016 (via Fedex International Priority)
Passport Appication Acknowledgement by Passport Office: 11-MAY-2016 (online application status updated to Declaration form received, being processed)*
Passport Received: TBD


----------



## L.I. Al (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello All. I received my biometric enrollment email today! Thing's are finally moving forward in the U.S.A.


----------



## elizababa (Nov 5, 2015)

*All, my process is complete. I have my UK passport now! *Here are all of my timelines and the details of the process for me. I hope this helps others out there going through their UKM claims:

Eligibility Criteria: UKM (born overseas to a British mother prior to 1983)
Nationality: USA (living in California)
Method of Application: Fedex International Priority USA to UKVI Liverpool
Date of Sending Application: 02-OCT-2015
Date of Application Delivery: 05-OCT-2015
Date of Debit of Fees: 09-OCT-2015
Date of Acknowledgement by Home Office: 28-OCT-2015 (biometrics delay letter)
Date of Letter Requesting Biometrics: 21-NOV-2015 (via e-mail after I requested in writing by e-mail to complete biometrics in Vancouver)
Biometrics Done: 15-DEC-2015 (in Vancouver due to no US option being available)
Date of Receipt of UKM Approval: 12-MAR-2016 (letter dated 03-MAR-2016)
Date of Ceremony Invitation: 14-APR-2016 (via e-mail)
Date of Ceremony: 29-APR-2016
Passport Application Sent: 07-MAY-2016 (via Fedex International Priority)
Passport Application Acknowledgement by Passport Office: 11-MAY-2016 (online application status updated to Declaration form received, being processed)
Passport Received: 27-MAY-2016 (via DHL along with the return of my submitted documents, signature required for delivery)

Documents sent in with UKM claim form:
- Notarized copy of my US passport (required)
- Certified copy of my US birth certificate (required)
- Certified copy of my mother's UK birth certificate (required) 
- Certified copy of my mother's and father's US marriage certificate showing my mother's surname change to my surname (optional, but recommended)
- A certified copy of my grandmother's UK birth certificate (optional, not recommended but included because I had it available to me)
- A certified copy of my grandmother's and grandfather's UK marriage certificate showing my grandmother's surname change to my mother's maiden name (optional, not recommended but included because I had it available to me)
(All of the above, except the copy of my passport, were returned to me when my claim form was approved.)

Documents sent in with passport application:
- Signed single-page Declaration Form with completed Courtersignature section (required)
- Full color copy of my current US passport (required)
- Original certificate of registration (required)
- Two identical photos, one of which included the hand-written verification of identity my countersigner (required)
- After receipt of my application, HM's Passport Office requested a color scan of my countersigner's passport via e-mail (not required, but later requested directly from countersigner)


----------



## L.I. Al (Nov 6, 2015)

Biometrics completed today. Hicksville USCIS ASC. Staff very friendly and helpful. Only took fifteen minutes.


----------



## Montana2Spain (May 20, 2016)

Hi All. Trying to get an idea of how things are moving along with UKM's these days (post Brexit and now post Trump) My spouse did the Biometrics here in Montana (they didn't even know what one was so that was a learning experience for all) So we are now in that wait mode. 

1. Once we get the UKM approval how long is it before they send out a ceremony invitiation? On the original paperwork we chose San Francisco since it was the closest place (18 hour drive) but was curious if they give you the option to change that once approved or if you are bound to that. Only asking because if we can do it in the UK it would expedite things. 

2. Once you go through the ceremony is there a requirement to go to the US consulate (San Fran again) for both a passport interview and then again to pick up the passport or would it be possible that after the ceremony he can do all of this from across the pond or just via mail? 

Our ultimate goal is to move to Spain (many friends there) but a lot hinges on the UK citizenship and would prefer to do as much as we can from Europe rather than hanging out here in crazy-ville. If my spouse can go ahead of me and start getting things set up while I sell the house and everything it would greatly expedite the process.


----------

